
Amazon bars the sale of Apple and Google TV devices - timoth
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34421804
======
gushie
Seems fair enough. I haven't seen any Amazon devices being sold on the Apple
or Google stores.

~~~
yifanlu
I'm not making a judgment either way but you understand that Apple and Google
chooses to only sell their things and Amazon choses to sell everything
excluding these devices?

~~~
rezashirazian
Exactly. Google does not remove amazon search results and Apple does not
remove Amazon apps from its devices. I never understood Amazon's over the top
self-serving mentality when it came to stuff like this.

Competing tech companies do better when they team up and compliment each other
on specific fronts. This seems to be lost to Amazon's executives.

It happened with fire phone when it side stepped Google Play and it seems like
it will continue to happen.

